# Lord of the Rings



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

I know, just started my first, now onto my second but hey, i can manage :grin:

Middle-Earth is gripped in dark times. The Witch King of Angmar has returned and begun to rise Sauron’s dark forces again. Once more the free people face an evil threat and they must unite if they are to survive the coming war. One Fellowship shines like a beacon of hope to all of the Free People. The only problem is, it has not been formed yet.

First things first. I owe my inspiration to Lord of the Rings. I do not own any of the characters, places or story of LotR.

*Rules*

I am looking for 5-10 players.

You will play as either a Man/Woman, Dwarf, Elf or Hobbit

You may select one Class

As GM I control everything. My word is law.

Post length must be 8 sentences and can be up to 50 sentences.

Stick with the storyline, don’t go wandering off.

Don’t Godmod

If you have questions, feel free to PM me and ask them. You never know what I will and will not allow, and the 
difference between you doing something way out there being all right or considered god modding is the consent of the GM.

Post one time per update, post one hundred times, it makes no difference to me as long as you maintain the minimum. The more times per update you post, however, the harder it may be to fit within the general realm of the update. I care more for quality, not quantity, so I would rather one glorious post rather than four mediocre ones. Again, any trouble or thoughts or potential idea’s you PM me and we’ll see how that goes.

Yes, combat and action will play more prominent roles but don’t commit to this thinking you’ll get to be showing off how awesome your character is every step of the way.

Updates will be roughly once a week. Maybe more sometimes less.


*Character Sheet*

Name: (see naming hints for your race and realm.)

Age: (Again see race for guidelines. No babys but no elves from hundreds of years ago.)

Race: (See below. Need one of each at least.)

Realm: (See below)

Class: (See below. Would like one of each)

Personality: (Needs to tie in with race, realm and class but otherwise free reign. No quiet types unless you contact me.)

Appearance: (Again needs to tie in with race, realm and class but again, go wild.)

Equipment: (See below)


*Races*

*Man*: Not as long-lived as elves, as sturdy as dwarves or as resilient as hobbits, Men are renowned for their courage and resourcefulness. But men are more easily corrupted than the other races.

The Race of Man is the shortest-lived of the Races of Middle-earth, yet it is also the race destined to rule in the years beyond the Third Age. Their mortality was considered a unique gift, but in time it became known as “The Doom of Men” and the source of lamentation. Men and Women are capable of great courage and honour, yet they can also easily fall prey to ambition, deceit and betrayal.

*Bree-land*: Once part of the North Kingdom of Arnor, once ruled by Elendil the Tall as High King of Middle-earth, and later by his elder son Isildur. Now it is but a simple, rustic land, and the North Kingdom is no more.

Common Bree-men names are short: Ned, Bill, Mat, Wil, or Tom, but longer or less familiar names -- such as Barliman, Humphrey, or Cuthbert -- are not unknown. 
Common Bree-women names are simple: Ellie, Dora, Adela, and Clara, though less familiar names -- such as Amabel, Maribel, or Livina -- are not unknown.

*Dale-lands*: in the northeast of Middle-earth, beneath the Lonely Mountain, where Bard the Bowman slew the dragon Smaug and fought in the Battle of Five Armies.

Common Dale-men name endings: -bryt, -dryt, -ea, -ferth, -frid, -frith, -gar, -helm, -here, -laf, -nath, -red, -ric, -rid, -sig, -stan, -thryth, -werd, -wald, -wig, -wine, and -wulf. 
Common prefixes: Ald-, An-, Beo-, Beorth-, Cen-, Ceol-, Cuth-, Ead-, Egel-, Elf-, Esc-, Ethel-, Forth-, Frea-, Grim-, Guth-, Hes-, Ord-, and Theod-. 
Common Dale-women name endings: -bur, -fled, -gifu, -leofu, -swith, -thryth, -waru, -wen, -and -wyn, among others. 
Common prefixes: Elf-, Esc-, Ethel-, Beorn-, Ceo-, Cwen-, Cyn-, Ead-, Eal-, Here-, Leof-, and Wulf-.
 
*Gondor*: The South Kingdom once ruled conjointly by the sons of Elendil, Isildur and Anárion, ever-watchful against the looming threat of Mordor.

Common masculine endings in Sindarin: -adan, -aran, -bor, -born, -dir, -dor, -had, -ion, -las, -or, -orn, -phant, -phor, -randir, -ras, -rod, -rond, -ros, -thelion, -thir, -uil, and -vorn. 
Common prefixes: Adan-, Aeg-, Am-, Aran-, Bara-, Beleg-, Celeb-, Curu-, Dag-, El-, Fela-, Fin-, Gal-, Gil-, Hal-, Ing-, Lin-, Mal-, Pen-, Tar-, Thurin-, and Ul-. 
Common feminine name endings in Sindarin: -anor, -dal, -dis, -el, -eth, -iel, -il, -gil, -los, -raen, -riel, -rian, -uilas, -uilos, -wen, and -wing. 
Common prefixes: Adan-, And-, Ar-, Bel-, Breg-, Celeb-, Dol-, Edhel-, El-, Fan-, Find-, Galadh-, Gil-, Hir-, Ior-, Ir-, Lal-, Mel-, Mor-, Nim-, Rod-, Sael-, and Tinú-.
 
*Rohan*: the Horse-lords of the Riddermark, the realm granted to Eorl the Young by Cirion, Steward of Gondor, currently ruled by Théoden, Son of Thengel.

Common name endings for men of Rohirrim: -bryt, -dryt, -ea, -ferth, -frid, -frith, -gar, -helm, -here, -nath, -red, -ric, -rid, -sig, -stan, -thryth, -werd, -wald, -wig, -wine, and -wulf. 
Common prefixes: Ald-, An-, Beo-, Beort-, Beorn-, Cen-, Ceol-, Coen-, Cuth-, Ead-, Egel-, Elf-, Eo-, Esc-, Ethel-, Forth-, Frea-, Grim-, Guth-, Hes-, Ord-, and Theod-. 
Common name endings for women of Rohirrim: -bur, -fled, -gifu, -leofu, -swith, -thryth, -waru, -wen, -and -wyn. 
Common prefixes: Elf-, Esc-, Ethel-, Beorn-, Ceo-, Cwen-, Cyn-, Ead-, Eal-, Eo-, Here-, Leof-, and Wulf-.
 
*Dwarves:* Dwellers of stone and miners of metal, the dwarves are a doughty folk, resilient to the corruption of the enemy, but not to greed. 
Dwarves can be excellent warriors, displaying unique toughness in battle and ability to craft great things. The stout Dwarves of Middle-earth are known for their steadfast determination, hearty strength, and commitment to all things found in the world’s deep places. Living a secretive life in their homes beneath the great mountains, Dwarves are expert miners and workers of stone and metal. They stand on average four-and-a-half to five feet high, and live long lives, occasionally reaching an age of 250 years.

*Ered Luin:* The Blue Mountains, where there had once been two great dwarf-kingdoms and where the kinsmen of Thráin and his son Thorin Oakenshield lived in exile after Smaug drove them from the Lonely Mountain.

*Iron Hills:* Settled by dwarves as a refuge from the Cold-drakes, and whence came Dáin Ironfoot, King under the Mountain, kinsman of the great Thorin Oakenshield.

*Erebor*: The Lonely Mountain, where Smaug the Golden made his Lair until Thorin Oakenshield reclaimed it for his people. There does Dáin Ironfoot now rule as King under the Mountain.

*Ered Mithrin:* The Grey Mountains, the chief of which is Mount Gundabad, from whence came Durin the Deathless, first Father of the Dwarves. Your kindred returned to the Mountains after the Dragons perished.

*Ered Nimrais*: The White Mountains in the south bordering the lands of Andrast. Though your kingdom lies far from the central mountains where Men once dwelt, the rumor of the Oathbreakers has given your realm an ill name.

Dwarves tend towards short, simple Norse-styled names. 
· Beginnings use consonants like D-, F-, G-, H-, K-, L-, M-, N-, R-, T-, Th-, and W-, or paired consonants like Dr-, Dw-, Fl-, Gl-, or Thr-, combined with endings such as -ori, -óin, -íli, -alin, -orin, -osi, -imli, and ormur. 
· A few dwarves have more complex names, combining whole words with specific endings or other whole words. (Examples: Skorgrím, Einskaldir.) 


*Hobbit:* Happiest when enjoying a simple life with six square meals a day, hobbits are solid and dependable when called to action. Hobbits are brave folk who are resistant to corruption.
There are few recorded deeds of Hobbits until late in the Third Age of Middle-Earth, which is just the way Hobbits prefer it. They are a simple, quiet folk, preferring to dwell in hillside holes in and around the land known as The Shire. These small folk enjoy the peaceful endeavors of farming, eating and gift giving, rather than concerning themselves with the dangerous affairs of the rest of Middle-Earth. 
In these dark days, however, it is the unassuming Hobbits, with their often surprising cleverness in both word and action, that will have the greatest impact in the war between the Free Peoples of Middle-Earth and the lengthening shadows of evil... from Angmar to the north. 

· Men usually take very simple names ending in -o, or aristocratic names drawing from the Frankish and Gothic languages. 
· Common prefixes are Adel-, And-, Bando-, Dino-, Dod-, Ever-, Ferd-, Ferum-, Fortin-, Fred-, Gorma-, Hal-, Ham-, Hildi-, Hol-, Isen-, Isum-, Marma-, Meri-, Regin-, Sara-, Sere-, Thae-, Tol-, and Wil-. 
· Common endings are -acar, -ard, -bald, -bard, -brand, -bras, -come, -das, -dic, -doc, -egar, -fast, -fred, -gar, -gard, -grim, -ing, -lac, -las, -loc, -mac, -man, -mond, -nas, -red, -ric, -roc, -son, -wise. 
· Women take simple names ending in -a, or are named after flowers or jewels. Examples of first names are Belladonna, Dora, Esmerelda, Lobelia, Ruby, Sapphire, and Tulip. 

*Fallohides*: Lovers of trees and woodlands, the Fallohides were the first hobbits to come to the Shire. They generally tend to be fairer of skin and hair, as well as taller and more slender.

*Harfoot*: The Harfoots are the most prodigious hole-dwellers and were the first to cross west into Eriador. They generally tend to be browner of skin than the other kindreds, as well as smaller and shorter.

*Stoors*: The Stoors were the last of the hobbit kindreds to come to the Shire, settling at last in the eastern marshlands of the Shire. They generally tend to be heavier and broader of build than the other kindreds.


*Elves*: Long ago, the Elves welcomed the younger races of Middle Earth and allied with them when their need was great, but centuries of war, betrayal and hardship have made them fiercely protective of their seclusion.
Tall and strong, fair and graceful, Elves have keen senses and a deep affinity for the beauty of the natural world. Throughout the ages, the deeds and struggles of the noble races of Elves have been entwined with the history of Middle-earth. Elves do not grow old as other races do — there are Elves abroad in Middle-earth today who still remember their youth in the First Age. They remember all too well the devastation caused by the tides of evil that once darkened the land — a shadow that threatens to do so once again. In ages past, the Elves divided into many different groups, and settled throughout Middle-earth, primarily in the ancient forested realms where they still live.

· Common Male Prefixes: Adan-, Aeg-, Am-, Aran-, Bara-, Beleg-, Celeb-, Curu-, Dag-, El-, Fela-, Fin-, Gal-, Gil-, Hal-, Ing-, Lin-, Mal-, Pen-, Tar-, Thurin-, Ul- 
· Common Masculine name Endings: -adan, -aran, -bor, -born, -dir, -dor, -had, -ion, -las, -moth, -or, -phant, -phor, -randir, -ras, -rod, -rond, -ros, -thalion, -thir, -uil, -we 
· Common Female Prefixes: Adan-, And-, Ar-, Bel-, Breg-, Celeb-, Dol-, Edhel-, El-, Fan-, Find-, Galadh-, Gil-, Hir-, Ior-, Ir-, Lal-, Mel-, Mor-, Nim-, Rod-, Sael-, Tinu- 
· Common Feminine name Endings: -anor, -dal, -dis, -el, -eth, -iel, -il, -gil, -los, -raen, -reth, -riel, -rian, -rien, -uilas, -uilos, -wen, -wing 


*Lindon:* The green lands of the Elves between Ered Luin and the Sea, where Gil-galad, the last great Elf-king, once ruled. Círdan the Shipwright now rules there from Mithlond, the Grey Havens.

*Lothlórien*: The fabled golden woods whose Elves dwell high in the mallorn-trees and are ruled by Celeborn, wisest of the Eldar of Middle-earth, and the Lady Galadriel.

*Mirkwood:* Once called Greenwood the Great, where King Thranduil keeps watch against the growing darkness of Dol 
Guldur, former stronghold of Sauron in his guise as the Necromancer.

*Imladris:* Called Rivendell by Men, built by Elrond Halfelven as a refuge for the Elves of Eregion as they fled destruction at the hands of Sauron.

*Edhellond:* The great Elf-haven in the south built by Amroth at the Mouths of Anduin.



*Burglar*: Burglars are masters of stealth and misdirection. They rely on sleight-of hand and startling attacks that allow their companions to overwhelm adversaries. *Man, Hobbit* 
(You start with simple Cloth Clothing and you carry two Daggers.)

*Captain*: The Captains of Middle-Earth hold the future in their hands. By their strength of arms and inspiration they instil in others, they must lead the Free Peoples to victory. *Man*
(You start with Leather Armour and you carry a two-handed Greatsword)

*Champion:* Unrelenting in battle Champions are consummate warriors. A Champion cares not for his own well-being, but relies on his strength and prowess to slay the Enemy before they can bring more destruction on Middle Earth. *Man, Elf*
(You start with Leather Armour and you carry a Sword and a Dagger)

*Guardian:* The Guardians are the stout protectors of the weak and defenders of those in need, loyal companions will the end. True Guardians stand to the forefront of battle, shielding their allies from enemy assaults. *Man, Elf, Dwarf, Hobbit*
(You start with Leather Armour and Chainmail and you carry a Sword and Wooden Shield)

*Hunter:* Hunters are masters of the forests and fields, unmatched in their dexterity with the bow. They use their survival skills to guide companions and lay traps for enemies. The coming of the enemy has forced them to adapt their skills to hunt new prey. *Man, Elf, Dwarf, Hobbit*
(You wear Cloth Clothing and you carry a bow)

*Lore-Master:* Lore-masters are the seekers of knowledge and the guardians of wisdom. Through study of bygone Ages, they learn ancient secrets that allow them to hinder foes, as well as protecting themselves against the dark powers of the Enemy. They have many powers that involve the natural forces of Middle Earth, but it is draining on the will, thus tiring the Lore-Master in more powerful spells. *Man, Elf*
(You start with a Robe and you carry a Staff)

*Minstrel*: Middle-earth is a land deeply infused with music, and true Minstrels are skilled at tapping into that power. They 
weave songs and tales so stirring that their companions' morale will not fail, and they will be driven to perform greater feats of prowess. They can even utter words of true power and ward against the forces of darkness with their Anthems. *Man, Elf, Dwarf, Hobbit*
(You start with Cloth Clothing and you carry a Sword and Flute)

*Rune-Keeper*: Rune-keepers are gifted linguists and masters of true names. With this knowledge, a Rune-keeper crafts powerful rune-words that help the Free Peoples. Through unparalleled mastery of Angerthas and Tengwar runes, a Rune-keeper evokes much more than a normal scribe. Dagor runes deal with battle, Nestad with healing, and Thalas with support. *Dwarf, Elf*
(You start with Cloth Clothing and you carry your Bag of Runes

*Warden:* The Warden patrols the borders of civilized lands, preventing the encroachment of fell creatures from the Wild. They limit themselves to medium armour so that they can travel swiftly and silently to defend those they protect from threats. Wardens all have some military training and have mastered a style of combat that uses combinations of basic attacks to create masterful Gambits. *Man, Elf, Hobbit*
(You wear Leather Armour and you carry a Spear and Wooden Sheild)


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

wow this looks awesome ill make one tonight


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

hmmm Expect a rider of rohan tomorow but for now I must sleep...


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

oh man i want to do a rohan guy

im thinking hodor nath guardian of Rohan


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Very much mirrors LotRO but no derf champion


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

I would like to be part of this, but it is my first RP thread so consider me an 'interested but not that much' person. Btw I am very knowledgeable in LoTR fluff as I've read the books and watched the films.
Idea No. 1
Name: Moriel Swiftfoot
Race: Elf
Age: Around 150years
Realm: Lothlerion (Big forest place)
Class Hunter/ Loremaster
Personality: If possible a quiet 'Do what must be done' type but if not a nature loving hippy sort (Adds a bit of character, you know)
Appearence: Around 2m tall, with long ginger hair intwined with twigs etcetera with bright green eyes which dart constantly when unsecured. No facial scars with curiously unmarked skin.
Idea No.2
Name: Aegthalion Lionheart
Race: Elf
Age: Around 100
Class: Bard/Minstrel (Dragon age anyone?) 
Realm: Rivendell
Personality: Ourgoing, mischief loving but often tipsy. Ceaslessly positive outlook on world which is very prone to annoying people
Apperance: Very youthful, with short blond hair. Deep blue eyes with sharp eyebrows. One long scar running down one side if face, which he stubbornly refuses to tell people about.
Idea No.3
Name: Halrandir/ Dwimili
Race: Man/Dwarf
Age: 50
Realm: Gondor/ Iron Hills
Class: Captain
Perosnaltiy: Classic war-veteran, rather like Longbeards, constantly moaning and grumbling about things but is very cheery when he has a pint of stoat and a fire.
Appearnce: Short, stocky man with unruly brunette hair. He has numerous battle-scars which he revels to explain the details to, usually in false tales of daring-do. Thick set features, with sunken eyes and heavy forehead.
Even though drwaves can't specifically be Champions I thought it would be brilliant to have a dwarf wielding a massiv two-handed battle axe. Failing this a runemaster
If you want me to participate I am happy to play as any, although the first two may be tricker, due to personalities.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

all right here is my rider of rohan
Name: Frearic 

Age: 19

Race: Man

Realm: Rohan

Class: Hunter

Personality: Frearic is jolly and well manered with an absolute libary of bad jokes which would make someone grin or groan at how bad they are. His age makes him act childish at times and he will sometimes do crazy things to impress his new friends

Appearance: Frearic wears a simple green cloak over his back which he takes good care of. His shirt and trousers are also green as it helps keep him close to his country no matter how far away he is. He has short black hair and his eyes are blue as the sky. he is around 5'9 and is slimly built making him apear younger than he actually is.

Equipment: Cloth clothing, Bow


----------



## General Smyth (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks really interesting. I'm a big fan of lotr and the tabletop despite it being probably the least played, rarely play a game of it 

I'll be making a character for this.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Here's my contribution!



> Name: Dromur Ironheart
> 
> Age: 124
> 
> ...


The only problem I have is that hobbits are not warlike at all, and thus wouldn't fit into the warden or guardian categories ... I understand you're trying to give them a bit of variety, but I just don't think they'd be a good fit ...
Look at Frodo, Sam and Bilbo - they were effectively forced into their quests, and Merry and Pippin were kind of dragged along with them. Granted, they became the best hobbit fighters of, probably, all time, but only because it was that or die ...


----------



## General Smyth (Feb 12, 2011)

Malochai said:


> The only problem I have is that hobbits are not warlike at all, and thus wouldn't fit into the warden or guardian categories ... I understand you're trying to give them a bit of variety, but I just don't think they'd be a good fit ...
> Look at Frodo, Sam and Bilbo - they were effectively forced into their quests, and Merry and Pippin were kind of dragged along with them. Granted, they became the best hobbit fighters of, probably, all time, but only because it was that or die ...


I agree with you on the guardian class. I don't think a hobbit is very well suited to tank at all.

But Warden? I seem to recall the hobbit shiriffs and militia were a pretty decent force in fighting off anything that tried to cross their borders and into the Shire and they were pretty successful in defeating Saruman and Wormtongue when they invaded the Shire. So I personally think the Warden would fit.

Then again, my lotr lore is a bit rusty.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Well, they weren't really particularly successful, per se, in defeating Saruman ... They were under the thumb of him and the human ruffians until Frodo, Sam, Merry and Pippin returned and rallied them, and even then it was Wormtail that killed Saruman and, I'm pretty sure, an unnamed archer who took down Wormtail (I've not read the books in far too long, but that's how I remember it panning out). 
And as far as I know, it was more the fact that the Rangers guarded the innocent realm of the Shire rather than the efforts of the hobbits themselves which resulted in the Shire being the most peaceful of realms in Middle Earth at the end of the Third Age. They have shiriffs, yes, but I don't think they were suited to fighting anything seriously; more just keeping order amongst hobbits, I think. 

All of this is off the top of my head, though, and like I say, I've not read the books for quite a while!


----------



## General Smyth (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, that sounds about right. I haven't read the books in about 6 years and my BFME days.

But it seems the classes are based off the LOTR Online class system and they're allocated to the same races as on there.


----------



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

Name: Kilic of Rhun

Age: 27

Race: Man

Realm: Gondor, but an Easterling in origin.

Class: Champion

Personality: A staunch believer in the traditions and customs of Rhun, his homeland, gives many an impression of culture and sophistication, however is commonly treated with suspicion due to his ethnicity. Kindly and friendly to those around him, and eager to learn other's customs. On the battlefield he fights with calmness and precision, with a fluidity and grace almost matching that of the elves themselves.

Background: As an Orphan in Rhun, he was inducted into the Dragon Knights, rising to the rank of Knight-Initiate, Kilic always took a great interest into the study of Easterling history and culture, and dreamed of restoring Rhun to its former glory, pre-Third Age. When he was 20, the order was commanded to exterminate a peaceful Easterling settlement on the border with Gondor. Kilic refused to do so, and was attacked and left to die by the rest of the Knights. A nearby Gondorian farmer found him and nursed him back to health. Kilic now roams the woods of Gondor, working as a mercenary, frequently hired to translate and interpret as he is fluent in both Gondorian and Easterling.

Appearance: Kilic wears a deep scarlet cloak and leather armour. The armour is actually the remains of his original Dragon Knight armour, and there are still patches of the golden scales. He carries a small knife, as well as his old, rusting Scimitar. Otherwise he is tall, well built and heavily tanned, with long black hair and striking blue eyes.

Equipment: Leather armour, Sword, Knife


----------



## General Smyth (Feb 12, 2011)

Name: Thoromir

Age: 33

Race: Human

Realm: Gondor

Class: Warden

Personality: A powerful warrior with a strong sense of justice. Distrustful of most people but especially Men of Gondor. Years of vigilantism has given him a very black and white view of the world.

Background: Once an outstanding and promising captain of Gondor, Thoromir had everything he could hope for in life. The admiration of the commoners of Gondor, the respect of his comrades, a beautiful wife and 3 lovely children

However this all changed when he was branded a traitor for abandoning the field of battle for no apparent reason. He was found and surrounded but instead of giving himself up for trial, he escaped into the wilds of the fiefdoms of Gondor. Thoromir now acts as a vigilante, defending those who need to be defended from orcs, men and worse.

Appearance: Short, dark hair. Grey eyes. 6ft2. Well built but very lean.

Equipment: Leather armour, a simple spear and a wooden shield.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry, Are we basically replacing the original characters for the lord of the rings?


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

HOGGLORD said:


> Sorry, Are we basically replacing the original characters for the lord of the rings?


 I can assume it is a different non canon story line, but we'll have to wait for Serpion8 to get back.


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

I return 

On to the RP, good characters so far, welcome aboard all. Now if someone would like to be a hobbit or an elf. 

Now to establish a few things. 
1: You are not 'replacing' the original fellowship.
2: You are not even a fellowhip as such, just a group of warriors banded together to protect Middle-Earth
3:You will not meet up for a while. You will probably be with someone else of your race. So we could do with some more non-men 

Any other questions???


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Name: Huran son of Aragost (He goes by the names Kvothe and Koté at other times)

Age: 88

Race: Dúnedain (Human)

Realm: Eriador (Basically anywhere in the main area.)

Class: Minstrel

Personality: Quiet and reserved, Huran is well spoken and clever. In the realms of Rohan and Gondor he is known by those who have encountered him as 'Silvertongue'. He is known by Elves as _Tûr Laer_, 'Song master'.

Background: Born into the Dúnedain rangers, Huran has travelled all his life. Like all of his kind, he is skilled in any art he desires, in his case those desires are music and, like many of his kin, seafaring and shipcraft. He grew up in as part of a ranger community, but cared little for their violent lifestyle, nonetheless he saw the value of swordcraft and practiced it for several months, allowing himself to become skillful with the blade, though not a master of it's ways.

In his first 20 years of life, he gained some knowledge of herbs and plants as a byproduct of growing up amongst the rangers. He learned to move through wooded areas with as much ease as on open land. He could sail and craft ships of beauty and strength, given time. 

When he came of age, Huran left his group in search of a place more attuned to his skills, though he harbored no ill thoughts for his family and left on good terms. From his father, he was given a blade, crafted by a rare alliance of elves and dwarves, the blade was short and sharp, perfectly suited to it's duty as sailor's blade. It was named _Sûl Draug_, or 'Wind Wolf' in the common tongue, it's blade will never grow dull, but will remain sharp forever, the sword is also incredibly durable and it takes an impressive amount of force to damage it. As such, it is good not only for battle, but as a tool with many purposes.

He travelled the length of Middle earth, learning elvish almost fluently and a fair amount of dwarfish, as well as the rudiments of most other languages. He sang for peasant and king alike, earning praise wherever he went. His singing became legend, though he kept his name from his audiences, for Huran seeks no fame or riches. As such, rumours of mysterious poets and singers dominated large cities, myths varied from a simple man with a gift for song, to a mighty elven warlord, fallen from grace who was cursed only to speak in lyric for the rest of his days.

Huran is aware of these legends, finding them personally hilarious. He continued across the lands, until he came upon a group of wandering wood elves, to whom he sang and spoke. They were so delighted by his music that the crafted him a flute, It was named after the rare wood from which it was made, _Aear Brethil_, 'Sea Birch'.
He played this instrument with great skill, causing warriors, minstrels and kings to weep with the beauty of his music. He does so to this day, his music is renowned through the minor towns and cities across middle earth. He has one thing missing in his repitoire, the music of the east. He has never encountered any of the easterlings, save in combat and wishes to know more of their poetry and music.

Appearance: Bearing light grey eyes and pale skin, complemented with a mess of long, black hair. He stands at 6'2 and as a wiry build. As one of the Dúnedain, gifted with thrice the lifespan of a normal man, Huran is always mistaken by those who do not know him as a much younger man, little older than 30.

Equipment: A dark brown, hooded Traveling cloak, a set of 'traveling clothes' (comfortable and strong), a set of 'city clothes' (suitable for functioning in the presence of higher class company), _Sûl Draug_ 'Wind Wolf' and _Aear Brethil_ 'Sea Birch', his flute.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Wow, just looked at a map of Middle Earth for the first time in what feels like years; Eriador is absolutely massive; from the western coast to the Misty Mountains :L


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, my guy was born traveling and his people mostly spend their time in that area.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Oh, I know, the Rangers of the North (Aragorn's people) protect the north. I just hadn't realised just how huge Eriador was


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

damn if only i wasnt busy,im in quite few rps so i sadly wont have the time to join


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

Malochai said:


> ...Frodo, Sam, Merry and Pippin returned and rallied them, and even then it was *Wormtail* that killed Saruman... archer who took down *Wormtail* ...












or










? :laugh:


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Darn it, I meant Wormtongue xD Failllll


----------



## Josie (Jul 8, 2012)

Will put a character up later  xx


----------



## Josie (Jul 8, 2012)

Name: Morvelwing the Swift

Race: Elf

Age: 115

Gender: Female

Realm: Eregion/Rivindell

Class: Huntress

Personality: Young and fiesty, extremely young by elf standards, she puts faith in her considerable abilities. She doesn't interact well with others, having had little contact with others due to her past

Appearance: Tall and lithe, and can move quickly and stealthily through almost any environment. Has jet black hair with a single blood red flower in it. 

Equipment: Snares/traps, Bow, Dagger, Hunter's clothes


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Given the complete lack of Hobbits I'll make a Burglar, but I'll still prefer to be my 3 aforementioned classes.
Name: Borris 
Age: 40
Realm: The shire
Class: Burglar
Appearance: Traditional Hobbit look, short with ludicrously hairy feet. Short, curlyish brunette hair with brown eyes and a slightly wrinkled face
Personaltiy: Constant worrier about everything, with a realistic but pessimistic outlook. He enjoys his work and it is one of the very few things hr is good at as he is very clumsy.

BTW There Is a reasonable reason why there should be few Hobbits due to the fact it is taboo for a Hobbit to go on an adventure of any sorts.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

It's not so much taboo as frowned upon as abnormal ...


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Like habitually hitting yourself. Not illegal, people just can't figure out why you'd do it...


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

From what I understand, bilbo was shunned on his return from his adventure, which I think fits the definition of taboo pretty well,


> ta·boo   [tuh-boo, ta-] Show IPA
> adjective
> 1.
> proscribed by society as improper or unacceptable: Taboo languageis usually bleeped on TV. Synonyms: prohibited, banned, forbidden, proscribed. Antonyms: allowed, permitted, permissible; sanctioned.
> ...


 (From Dictionary.com. As a free Internet resource I hope this is perfectly OK, but I suppose I'll add the disclaimer I do not own any of this and it is solely the possession of Dictionary.com and all it's affiliated parties).


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Better safe than sorry. Imagine being sued by a dictionary...


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally PMed by *Serpion8*
> Re: LOTR Roleplay
> well looking at the great response from people i am planning to start it on the 5th if that is ok


 The response from Serpion after I asked him when he planned to resume. Just a heads up.

Edit on the 7th: still hasn't replied...


----------

